# Sawdust Skiff - broken...



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/Broken#

Brett showcased some wear and tear to the Slipper's floor, and I figured mine would eventually suffer the same damages.  Well, it did after some rough water abuse on the lake recently.  She's upside down in the garage now with some "repairs" starting up.










https://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/BottomRedesignRebuild#


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good! 

Where did you get the tape?

Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Specialty tapes are available on line

http://www.goodbuyguys.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/111


Brian, those aren't repairs. Repairs would be fixing what was broken.
What I see is the start of a new build.
You're simply recycling that portion of the hull above the chines.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the tape just stabilizing the frames for the repair? or are you trying to turn it into a deep v?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Remind me... how did you construct your bottom panels?

Also, what HP is that motor?

Thanks for putting this up. It is great to see the follow ups. It helps me anticipate problems.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here you go Nate, the original build.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1233676948/0


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I read though it, but still wasn't clear. Honestly, there were 13 pages of posts, so I probably missed it.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Gramps, no, the floor is two layers of luan laminated. It is pretty stout, the cockpi frames will stiffen it a bit more. Once I glass teh outside with another 18oz of cloth I'll have an odea of how stif the bottom will be. It may need either some structure inside or a keel strake on the bottom for some add'l backbone, we'll see.


Brett must be off his game today


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Brett was out in the woods clearing the firebreak.
Good thing that there's a blade attachment for the weed eater.
Have to maintain the 40 foot clear zone from the house to the brush line.
Besides, you don't have to read the thread, just browse the sawdust skiff build pics.

The whole project is in there.   

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brett from a Firefighter's prospective I would increase that to 60-75ft if you live in a heavily wooded area. Just sayin...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not heavy overgrowth, FC, subdivision was an old pine farm.
Brush filled understory first 30 feet, then open pine straw.
Only have to worry about clearing where the sun hits the ground.
It's the only area that has undergrowth to worry about.
Pines are all mature, about 60 feet tall, so unlikely to catch unless it's a firestorm.
It's those tossed cigarettes from passing vehicles that I worry about.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Brett, the fix was easy, injected exposy into the cracks/delamination w/ a hypodermic syringe, lowered down onto teh trialer bunks, and strapped the hull down to clamp it back together. No problem.

The hull, like Brett also mentioned, is being recycled from the shines up. FC, I'm adding the vee and the accompanying stringers for the additional floor structure. In hindsight, the floor needs frames that at least span the beam, and preferably fore-aft framing. You've got that part figured out in your build.

The tape is holding the patterns up, but also helping develop the hull form, give's me a visual of the hull shape in the real world.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My old boat had floor frames and supports front and rear and that did ok, but as you noted I did much more on my new build. That's gonna be one heck of a deep V, giving up the skinny water?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, not much skinny water fishing up here in Chattanooga. Largemouth rarely get up shallower than 2' or so, and the lake gets rough! 

I'll also give up some stability, but get a new boat in the process.


----------

